#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Китайский язык начинается завтра

## Крэзиёгин

Друзья! 

Извините, так сложилось, что выступаю в последнее время, в основном, как транслятор объявлений, но надеюсь, что они принесут пользу многим интересующимся (особенно адептам школ Чань, Тяньтай, Цзинту и т.п.   :Smilie:  

Итак, первое занятие китайским языком состоится в пятницу, 3 октября в 19 часов в нашем Центре на ул. Автозаводской, д. 2 (5 мин. пешком от станции метро "Автозаводская", выход к стадиону "Торпедо"):

как нас найти -- см. схему 
http://astrol.ru/map.htm 

Для тех, кто плохо ориентируется в самсаре, с 18:40 до 18:50 на станции метро Автозаводская в центре зала желающих будет встречать Есенина Зинаида Сергеевна с заметным белым журналом "Колесо времени" в руках. 
Если есть вопросы -- звоните: 392-7606, 710-1007, 
или по почте 
info@astrol.ru 

Всего доброго!

P.S. Специально для ябеды Бодхипбахи:
преподаватель из Китая помимо филологического образования имеет лунг и 4 ванга по Китайскому Языку!  :Wink:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

А на 
>белом журнале "Колесо Времени"
будет нарисован символ Калачакры, зарегистрированный как Товарный Знак одноименным журналом...  :Wink:

----------


## Arolingma

"А на 
>белом журнале "Колесо Времени" 
будет нарисован символ Калачакры, зарегистрированный как Товарный Знак одноименным журналом... "
И пониже там будет еще и  надпись:
А Bodhipbaha лишился чувства юмора и превратился в ревнивую Моську, которая, видимо, очень сильна...
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Да откуда ж ему взяться то, юмору и силе...
Вот в прошлой жизни, как сейчас помню, Китайские солдаты  вывели меня из монастыря и тремя выстрелами в голову (это что-б Пову себе не смог сделать) отправили в очередное бардо перерождения... 
Так что... 
Против пули нет пилюли...  :Wink:

----------


## Газонокосильщик

А сегодня, 7 октября 1950 года началась экспансия Китая на Тибет. С 1950 по 1976 годы было убито миллион тибетцев...

----------


## Крэзиёгин

> А сегодня, 7 октября 1950 года  >

Во ё!  А я то думал что севодня 7 октября 2003 года!!
Двинадцатую нидану помните? Где чувак тащщит на себе миртвеца? 
И тащщит, и тащщит, и тащщит...  
Да, и наш чикравартин сегодня родился, слыхали?  призедент в смысле..   Какие будут метаисторические сопоставления?

----------


## Ersh

Господа, давайте закончим на этом. Тред перешел в оффтопик. Тред закрыт.

----------

